# Huraño / Uranio -- pronunciación



## rocket_or_arugula

Buenas tardes.

¿En algún lugar hispanohablante confunden la pronunciación de las palabras _huraño _y _uranio_?

Gracias anticipadas por sus respuestas.

RorA


----------



## flljob

Que yo sepa, en México, no.


----------



## Bilma

No, no creo que se confundan.


----------



## Aviador

El único acento en el que oído muy frecuente y extensamente pronunciar la eñe como /ni/ es el rioplatense: _Nos vemos maniana a la maniana_.
Por motivos profesionales, a menudo debo ir a esa zona del Cono Sur y, obviamente, comunicarme con los nativos de allí. Sin embargo, al hacerles presente este fenómeno, la mayoría dice no ser consciente de él. Para mí, por lo menos, es algo muy evidente.
Más de alguna vez, he visto incluso escrito _ni_ en lugar de _ñ._
A ver qué opinan nuestros a migos de allende Los Andes.

Saludos.


----------



## rocket_or_arugula

Lo preguntaba porque un amigo argentino siempre escribe _tamanio _en lugar de _tamaño_, aunque me consta que tiene la tecla de la _eñe _en el teclado.


----------



## sebaspider1

La pronunciacion es parecida, pero hay que articular bien las letras y no se parecerán. Ahora, que me disculpen, pero los argentinos pronuncian la "ll" o "y" como "ch", pero son cosas de lenguas o idiomas. Saludos.


----------



## Gkatar

rocket_or_arugula said:


> Lo preguntaba porque un amigo argentino siempre escribe _tamanio _en lugar de _tamaño_, aunque me consta que tiene la tecla de la _eñe _en el teclado.


 
 Jajaja, perdón, pero tu amigo debería leer más (normalmente entre amigos le diríamos _sos un animal_).

Como dijo Aviador, la pronunciación es parecida, *pero no igual*.

sebaspider1: Los porteños (esto no se da en todo el país) son yeistas, quiero decir que pronuncian la 'll' como la 'y', pero no como 'ch', sino como 'sh'(en inglés)


----------



## Janis Joplin

Aviador said:


> Más de alguna vez, he visto incluso escrito _ni_ en lugar de _ñ._



Yo lo he visto en chats, porque el que escribe no tiene ñ en su teclado. No en escritos formales.

Como ya te dijeron en México no se confunde huraño con uranio.

Recuerdo que en Secundaria tuve un profesor yucateco que tendía a pronunciar la *ñ* como *ni* pero no sé si era cosa de él o es común en Yucatán.


----------



## emm1366

Dependería del contexto porque suenan bien parecido. En una lista de palabras de un examen de audio cualquiera dudaría si la lista comienza con elementos de la tabla periódica y en ese punto cambian a tipos de personalidad.


----------



## 0scar

La única manera de pronunciar_ huraño_ distinto de _uranio_ es pronunciando la h de _huraño_.


----------



## Janis Joplin

0scar said:


> La única manera de pronunciar_ huraño_ distinto de _uranio_ es pronunciando la h de _huraño_.




¿Y cómo se pronuncia la h en español?


----------



## rocket_or_arugula

0scar said:


> La única manera de pronunciar_ huraño_ distinto de _uranio_ es pronunciando la h de _huraño_.



Gracias a todos por sus aportaciones. Parece que es un fenómeno que se manifiesta en algunos (pero no todos los) rioplatenses.  Y tal vez en los yucatecos.

PD - Ahora que recuerdo, los locutores argentinos del Mundial decían "La selección de Espania", que a mí no me suena igual a "La selección de España".


----------



## Aviador

0scar said:


> La única manera de pronunciar_ huraño_ distinto de _uranio_ es pronunciando la h de _huraño_.


 Esto es interesante. Descontando el comentario sobre la hache, ¿quieres decir que para ti, como rioplatense, _año_ y _anio_ suenan igual?

Saludos.


----------



## miguel89

Con una pronunciación detenida y cuidada, cada palabra suena distinta. Pero le apuesto a cualquiera que, hablando ligero y sin prestarle atención a la pronunciación, no se nota diferencia alguna.


----------



## rocket_or_arugula

miguel89 said:


> Con una pronunciación detenida y cuidada, cada palabra suena distinta. Pero le apuesto a cualquiera que, hablando ligero y sin prestarle atención a la pronunciación, no se nota diferencia alguna.



Sí, seguramente lo que dices es cierto en el español rioplatense.  

En el mío no.  Suenan distinto y no hay forma de confundirlas.


----------



## 0scar

Solo digo que gustaría tomarles dictado sin contexto para ver cuantos distinguen entre huraño y uranio, no importa de que país sea el que tome el dictado.


----------



## ampurdan

En español peninsular es también es muy difícil que se confunda uranio con huraño.



0scar said:


> Solo digo que gustaría tomarles dictado sin  contexto para ver cuantos distinguen entre huraño y uranio, no importa  de que país sea el que tome el dictado.



Acepto el reto, siempre que el que dicte sea de aquí (no puedo hablar de otros sitios).


----------



## rocket_or_arugula

ampurdan said:


> En español peninsular es también es muy difícil que se confunda uranio con huraño.
> 
> Acepto el reto, siempre que el que dicte sea de aquí (no puedo hablar de otros sitios).



Yo también, siempre y cuando el que dicte no sea rioplatense.   O yucateco.


----------



## Aviador

Yo también acepto el reto, sin temor a perder. Es que no hay cómo perder.
La diferencia entre_ año_ y _anio_, por ejemplo, para mí es clarísima, sin importar la velocidad con que el hablante las diga ni si las pronuncia relajadamente. No sé si esta diferencia sea tan clara también para la mayoría de los hispanohablantes, para mí lo es.
Incluso, si me pidieran decir de cual de dos sonidos se trata oyéndolos aisladamente no tendría duda. Siempre, claro, que sean correctamente realizados.

Las articulaciones de /n/ y /ñ/ no son iguales. En /n/, la punta de la lengua se apoya sobre el paladar duro, detrás de dientes. En cambio, en /ñ/, la parte central de la lengua sube hacia el paladar blando, el techo de la boca, mientras el ápice de la lengua se mantiene bajo, incluso tocando los dientes inferiores. ¡Dos articulaciones claramente diferentes!

Saludos.


----------



## EviLito

rocket_or_arugula said:


> ¿En algún lugar hispanohablante confunden la pronunciación de las palabras _huraño _y _uranio_?



Hola. En Colombia no. Son dos palabras que tienen pronunciaciones fácilmente diferenciables.



0scar said:


> La única manera de pronunciar_ huraño_ distinto de _uranio_ es pronunciando la h de _huraño_.


 
 ¡Esto debe ser una broma!


----------



## Calambur

No quería meterme, pero... en fin:
Hablo en rioplatense (y siempre tengo las orejas paradas), sin embargo, no he oído que se confunda *ñ* con *ni *(año-anio / España-Espania).
Puede que alguien lo pronuncie así (quizá por ultracorrección) pero seguro no es un uso generalizado.


----------



## mirx

Ya tuvimos esta charla, creo que era Tonio y Toño, y sí, los argentinos eran los que no hacían la distinción. Aparentemente también los yucatecos, de eso sí yo no puedo hablar.


----------



## Calambur

mirx said:


> Ya tuvimos esta charla, creo que era Tonio y Toño, y sí, los argentinos eran los que no hacían la distinción.


Con ese ejemplo específico, puede ser, porque el nombre es Antonio > Tonio, y en forma simplificada: Toño.

A mi entender (y a mi oír), *ño* es una simplificación del sonido *nio* (es decir, justo lo inverso de lo que la mayoría está sosteniendo hasta ahora).

Precisamente, a veces se oye* Antoño.*


----------



## Martoo

EviLito said:


> ¡Esto debe ser una broma!



Quizás esté bromeando, pero adhiero a los que dicen que en la rápida pronunciación de las palabras, esos "detalles" no se escuchen, y la verdad que en palabras como *año*, *España*, etc. es difícil distinguir la *Ñ*. Supongo que es una mala costumbre nuestra.

Chau!


----------



## Saúl Ortega

EviLito said:


> Hola. En Colombia no. Son dos palabras que tienen pronunciaciones fácilmente diferenciables.


Concuerdo. Si hay una pronunciación que se parece a la eñe, es la ye. Pero "ni", jamás.




EviLito said:


> ¡Esto debe ser una broma!


Concuerdo.


----------



## sebaspider1

Gkatar said:


> Jajaja, perdón, pero tu amigo debería leer más (normalmente entre amigos le diríamos _sos un animal_).
> 
> Como dijo Aviador, la pronunciación es parecida, *pero no igual*.
> 
> sebaspider1: Los porteños (esto no se da en todo el país) son yeistas, quiero decir que pronuncian la 'll' como la 'y', pero no como 'ch', sino como 'sh'(en inglés)



Esta genial la aclaración, pero yo no encuentro la diferencia entre "ch" y "sh", o ¿foneticamente el sonido se escribe "sh"?


----------



## rocket_or_arugula

Gracias a todos.

Yucatecos no ha aparecido ninguno y los rioplatenses parecen estar divididos. Unos dicen que sí, otros que no, otros que tal vez y otros que todo lo contrario.

¿En qué quedamos?


----------



## Calambur

En que para mí la *ñ* se distingue perfectamente. Y en que, posiblemente, los que pronuncian *ni* -que deben de ser muy pocos en el habla cuidada- lo hacen por ultracorrección.


----------



## 0scar

Debo reconocer que debe ser verdad que para la mayoría es fácil distinguir entre España y Espania, sino no se explicaría porque muy poquitos somos los que escribimos Espania sin eñe la mitad de la veces.


----------



## AnitaBig

0scar said:


> La única manera de pronunciar_ huraño_ distinto de _uranio_ es pronunciando la h de _huraño_.


 

Realmente me sorprendí mucho al leer este hilo. ¡No tenía idea de que hubiera alguna diferencia entre la pronunciación de la *ñ* y *ni*! Por las opiniones de la gran mayoría, entiendo que esto es algo propio de donde vivo. ¿El sonido de la *ñ* es parecido al de la *d*, o yo entendí mal la explicación de Aviador? Mejor dicho, ¿como si dijéramos *di*?


----------



## ampurdan

AnitaBig said:


> ¿El sonido de la *ñ* es parecido al de la *d*, o yo entendí mal la explicación de Aviador?



Para nada. El sonido lo puedes escuchar aquí (en nasales, bajo este símbolo: [ɲ]).


----------



## AnitaBig

ampurdan said:


> Para nada. El sonido lo puedes escuchar aquí (en nasales, bajo este símbolo: [ɲ]).



¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## 0scar

Yo estaba por poner el mismo enlace, pero no sirve de nada, ya que no está la pronunciación de las mismas palabras escritas con ni en vez de ñ, además el que habla no es chileno.


----------



## ampurdan

Sirve si ya sabes como suena con "ni". A menos que haya entendido mal, de este hilo saco que todo el mundo pronuncia "ñ" más o menos igual, menos algunos rioplatenses y quizá algunos yucatecos que pronuncian "ni".


----------



## XiaoRoel

Esto es exactamente lo que sucedió en el paso del latín vulgar al romance hispánico: es el contacto con una yod (e/i ante vocal) [y], lo que inflexiona* n [n]* para que pase a *nn/ñ/nh/ny*, es decir a la palatal nasal *[ɲ]*.
Hace poco recomendaba a los estudiantes de español de habla inglesa que para coger el sonido nasal palatal usasen la grafía catalana de eñe, /ny/ ya que les sería más fácil unir nasal y palatal que intentar pronunciar la /ñ/ sin más indicaciones.
Para un oído germánico no hay diferencia en la percepción que tienen de _eñe_ y la que tienen de _ni/e (+ o/a_).


----------



## 0scar

*Eñe* suena igual que* ni* en el enlace de fónetica, y lo preocupante es que de este hecho se puede deducir claramente que yo, e indirectamente  los millones a los que represento sin querer, pronunciamos mal la eñe porque somos sordos.


----------



## AnitaBig

0scar said:


> *Eñe* suena igual que* ni* en el enlace  de fónetica, y lo preocupante es que de este hecho se puede deducir  claramente que yo, e indirectamente  los millones a los que represento  sin querer, pronunciamos mal la eñe porque somos sordos.



Creo que además se debe a que jamás hemos oído esa pronunciación (al menos no cotidianamente, ni en nuestras casas ni en nuestras escuelas). Es muy difícil distinguir, y menos que menos pronunciar, un sonido con el que no se está familiarizado. Al menos en mi opinión. 



sebaspider1 said:


> Esta genial la aclaración, pero yo no encuentro la diferencia entre "ch" y "sh", o ¿foneticamente el sonido se escribe "sh"?



Creo que lo que Gkatar quiso decir es que nosotros pronunciamos la palabra "lluvia" así: 

shuvia (como shampoo, no champú. Es decir, como haciendo el sonido para callar a alguien: shhhhh).

Creo que ese sonido se escribe así [ʃ]

Saludos!


----------



## rocket_or_arugula

0scar said:


> *Eñe* suena igual que* ni* en el enlace de fónetica



Para mí, no.  No suena igual a _ni, _aunque sí parecido.  Es un solo sonido, no dos, como los que se oyen en _ni_.

Tu comentario es la mejor respuesta que tengo a mi pregunta inicial.  Concluyo que algunos rioplatenses (tal vez millones) sí confunden los dos sonidos.

Gracias mil.


----------



## ampurdan

0scar said:


> *Eñe* suena igual que* ni* en el enlace de fónetica, y lo preocupante es que de este hecho se puede deducir claramente que yo, e indirectamente  los millones a los que represento sin querer, pronunciamos mal la eñe porque somos sordos.



Nunca me dejarán de sorprender estos fenómenos. Para mí es claramente distinto. Algo similar me ocurrió a la inversa en este foro en otra ocasión al hablar de la pronunciación rioplatense de "E*s*paña", "e*s*calera", "e*s*te". Para mí, sonaba como una ese aspirada, aunque para los argentinos es un sonido distinto.


----------



## AnitaBig

ampurdan said:


> Nunca me dejarán de sorprender estos fenómenos. Para mí es claramente distinto. Algo similar me ocurrió a la inversa en este foro en otra ocasión al hablar de la pronunciación rioplatense de "E*s*paña", "e*s*calera", "e*s*te". Para mí, sonaba como una ese aspirada, aunque para los argentinos es un sonido distinto.



Creo que los rosarinos (de Rosario, provincia de Santa Fe, Argentina) sí pronuncian la *s* aspirada.


----------



## 0scar

¿Como miércoles pueden distinguir sin lugar a dudas que España y espania o niño y ninio suenan distinto?

¿En que se basan,* cuál es la experiencia real*, o en otras palabras, cuántas veces en su vida escucharon decir espania en vez de España, o ninio en vez de niño?. La gente no anda por ahi pronunciando espania o ninio para que puedan comparar con España y niño.

¿Cómo pueden decir que alguien pronuncia igual España que espania?
¿Cuántas veces escucharon a un argentino pronunciar espania o ninio?
Solo pueden decir que la palabra España en argentino les suena a espania, pero el problema es que Uds. mismos no saben como suena espania porque probablemente nunca la escucharon en su propia localidad.

El punto es que no se puede distinguir eñe de enie porque el sonido enie casi no existe. Nadie tiene suficiente experiencia para distiguir los dos sonidos, palabras como huraño u uranio o minio y Miño son rarezas.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá no se confunden, pero tengo dos amigos que por alguna razón pronuncian Antoño, ñeve en lugar de Antonio y nieve.


----------



## ampurdan

No es lo mísmo Niágara que Ñágara.
No es lo mismo decir "ni aquí, ni allá" que "ñaquí, ñallá".
Rania de Jordania no es Raña de Jordaña.
Cataluña no es Catalunia, ni Gascuña, Gascunia.
Una petunia no es una petuña.

Etcétera, etcétera.


----------



## Janis Joplin

0scar said:


> ¿En que se basan,* cuál es la experiencia real*, o en otras palabras, cuántas veces en su vida escucharon decir espania en vez de España, o ninio en vez de niño?.


 

Toda la secundaria escuché a mi maestro yucateco decirme *ninia* en lugar de *niña*.



Esta preciosidad de Argentina no está diciendo año, dice anio o añio, pero año...ni de chiste
***


> **Nota de moderación*: los enlaces a YouTube no están permitidos (regla 4). Gracias.


----------



## rocket_or_arugula

ampurdan said:


> No es lo mísmo Niágara que Ñágara.
> No es lo mismo decir "ni aquí, ni allá" que "ñaquí, ñallá".
> Rania de Jordania no es Raña de Jordaña.
> Cataluña no es Catalunia, ni Gascuña, Gascunia.
> Una petunia no es una petuña.



Exacto.  Y no hay necesidad de haber oído las versiones con ñ para saber que se pronunciarían distinto.


----------



## 0scar

Una alternativa que no hay que descartar es que los que distinguen entre _eñe_ y _enie_ realmente es porque pronuncian el sonido_ ni_ de forma especial.
De esta manera _nieto_ no puede ser lo mismo que _ñeto_.


----------



## EviLito

0scar said:


> Una alternativa que no hay que descartar es que los que distinguen entre _eñe_ y _enie_ realmente es porque pronuncian el sonido_ ni_ de forma especial.
> De esta manera _nieto_ no puede ser lo mismo que _ñeto_.



Esto creo que habría que descartarlo, porque yo pronuncio el "ni" de "nieto" de la misma forma que pronuncio el "ni" de "Nicaragua".

Desconozco el motivo por el cual en Argentina pronuncian la ñ como ni, pero sospecho que la pronunciación de "ni" es simplemente una aproximación de sonidos que hace la lengua cuando no puede pronunciar el sonido correctamente. Este es el caso de los japoneses, que no pueden pronunciar "Sandra" como nosotros, sino que la mayoría lo pronuncian como "Sandora" (suena parecido, pero nosotros lo podemos diferenciar), porque como su lengua (y sus oídos) no conocen la pronunciación correcta de la "r" en esa palabra. De la misma forma, tengo entendido que por ejemplo, el idioma alemán, cuenta con sonidos que nosotros sólamente podríamos aproximar (al menos mientras los aprendemos) porque tienen sonidos que nosotros nunca hemos escuchado antes.

Para mí, el resumen de este tema sería:



rocket_or_arugula said:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> ¿En algún lugar hispanohablante confunden la pronunciación de las palabras _huraño _y _uranio_?
> 
> Gracias anticipadas por sus respuestas.
> 
> RorA



A saber, se confunden en Argentina y según algunas respuestas dadas en este tema, también en la región de Yucatán. Sin embargo, en la mayoría de los países de habla hispana se diferencian claramente estos dos sonidos.


----------



## ampurdan

"Ni" son dos sonidos.

"Ñ" es un único sonido. Existe en muchos idiomas y se representa de distintas maneras.

La diferencia entre "n" y "ñ" es que con "ñ" mucho más trozo de lengua se pega al paladar. Con la ene, solo es la punta que toca los alveolos.


----------



## Gkatar

AnitaBig said:


> Creo que lo que Gkatar quiso decir es que nosotros pronunciamos la palabra "lluvia" así:
> 
> shuvia (como shampoo, no champú. Es decir, como haciendo el sonido para callar a alguien: shhhhh).
> 
> Creo que ese sonido se escribe así [ʃ]
> 
> Saludos!



Nunca estudié los simbolos de la fonética, por lo que no sabía escribirlo, pero sí, es eso lo que quería decir.

Personalmente yo creo que en el habla cotidiana se suele decir *ni* en lugar de *ñ *porque la *ni *es más relajada (no sé si me explico). Pero esto no debería pasar en el chat con tu amigo (es más fácil y cómodo poner una letra _ñ_, que poner dos _ni_)


----------



## XiaoRoel

Depende de los hablantes el que un oído ajeno distinga más una u otra forma: entre [ɲV] y [nyV] la diferencia en pronunciaciones no enfáticas es mínima. La palatalidad de /y/ se puede apoyar en la misma pronunciación de la nasal a la que colorea de palatalidad haciéndola sonar [ɲ] o apoyarse en la vocal (representada por V) abierta como elemento iniciador del diptongo y representando la vocal /i/ que se representa por [j]. El mismo proceso al revés se puede dar en pronunciaciones de ñ ante V fuerte como [ny]. Es decir, según se marque la palatalidad en la consonante o en el diptongo tendremos [ɲ] o [ny/nj]: España se puede oír como [espaɲa] o como [espanya/espanja] según el idiolecto de cada cual, la velocidad, el énfasis y la naturaleza del idioma del oyente.


----------



## Calambur

Jamás nos pondremos de acuerdo con estas cuestiones de oído.
Había por aquí un chistecito... Un director de espectáculos presentaba a dos luchadores. Decía:
_En este rincón del ring: *El* *demonio rojo*, y en este otro rincón: *El de moño rojo*._

Para mí la diferencia es clara (y para unos cuantos miles a los que sin querer represento, también), pero no todos tenemos la misma sensibilidad.


----------



## 0scar

XiaoRoel said:


> ...la diferencia en pronunciaciones no enfáticas es mínima...


 
Pronunciación de _huraño_ y_ uranio_, en huraño_ ño_ suena más a _neo_ que a _nio, _la_ i_ no está tan marcada como en _uranio_ pero la cosa no da como para exagerar, la diferencia es mínima y esta del enlace es una pronunciación enfática (Pulsar sobre el parlantito):

http://www.spanishdict.com/translate/huraño

http://www.spanishdict.com/translate/uranio


----------



## Saúl Ortega

0scar said:


> en huraño_ ño_ suena más a _neo_ que a _nio,_


 Increíble. ¿En verdad lo escuchas así?




0scar said:


> http://www.spanishdict.com/translate/huraño


 Ahí no dice huraño. Apuesto que para las voces de ese programa se basaron en alguien de habla ingesa. Eso es como una mezcla entre ene y eñe.

Adjunto la correcta pronunciación de la eñe.


----------



## AnitaBig

ampurdan said:


> No es lo mísmo Niágara que Ñágara.
> No es lo mismo decir "ni aquí, ni allá" que "ñaquí, ñallá".
> Rania de Jordania no es Raña de Jordaña.
> Cataluña no es Catalunia, ni Gascuña, Gascunia.
> Una petunia no es una petuña.
> 
> Etcétera, etcétera.



Por supuesto que no es lo mismo, pero te puedo asegurar que yo no escribiría nunca "Ñágara" ni "Jordaña" ni "Catalunia", etc., etc., por el simple hecho de que ya sé cómo se escriben. Es decir, no decido cómo escribir una palabra al momento de escuchar su pronunciación, sino que la escribo del modo que sé (o creo) que se escribe. De la misma forma, escribo una palabra con *b* o *v* por el conocimiento previo que poseo de ella. Nada en su pronunciación me indica cuándo debe ir una u otra (como sí sucede en inglés). 



Saúl Ortega said:


> Adjunto la verdadera pronunciación de la eñe. ¿Tan difíciles para un argentino?



¡Gracias por el aporte! Creo que la dificultad radica en que no estamos habituados a distinguir entre una y otra al momento de pronunciarlas nosotros mismos; pero pienso que si incorporáramos esa diferencia, seríamos capaces de identificarlas. ¡Dénnos al menos al beneficio de la duda! 
Saludos a todos.


----------



## EviLito

AnitaBig said:


> Por supuesto que no es lo mismo, pero te puedo asegurar que yo no escribiría nunca "Ñágara" ni "Jordaña" ni "Catalunia", etc., etc., por el simple hecho de que ya sé cómo se escriben.



Creo que el ejemplo no era para mostrar dificultades para diferenciar las escrituras de las palabras, sino sus pronunciaciones. Según lo que he leído en este tema, yo también encuentro curioso que algunos argentinos al leer las palabras "ñiño" y "niño" lleguen a pronunciarlas de la misma forma.



Calambur said:


> Jamás nos pondremos de acuerdo con estas cuestiones de oído.
> Había por aquí un chistecito... Un director de espectáculos presentaba a dos luchadores. Decía:
> _En este rincón del ring: *El* *demonio rojo*, y en este otro rincón: *El de moño rojo*._
> 
> Para mí la diferencia es clara (y para unos cuantos miles a los que sin  querer represento, también), pero no todos tenemos la misma  sensibilidad.



jajaja bien, pero hay que aclarar que en ese chiste el presentador tenía problemas de pronunciación... y esa era la gracia.  Como no sabía pronunciar la *ñ* parecía que anunciaba siempre al mismo competidor: el demonio rojo.


----------



## Fer BA

Cuando leí el inicio de este hilo, hubiera escrito que tenían el mismo exacto sonido, pero...a esta altura -y con los ejemplos dados y algunas pronunciaciones de por allí-reconozco que no es el mismo sonido. Ni lo distingo normalmente, del mismo modo que no distingo la diferencia en pronunciación -no rioplatense- entre _pollo_ y _polio_ a menos que me ponga con *mucha* atención y voluntad de escuchar la diferencia. 

Por supuesto, cuando pronuncio _huraño_ y _uranio_ las pronuncio exactamente igual. De la misma manera que pronuncio igual yate, lluvia y champú (shate, shuvia y shampu), o suelo, cielo y zapato (suelo, sielo y sapato) y otros tantos reduccionismos fonéticos...(pero no la _v_ y la _b_, que sí las pronuncio distinto a menudo -no siempre-).


----------



## ACQM

Vamos a ver, creo que lo que le pasa a Oscar (y a los que represente) es lo que les pasa a muchos no-hispanohablantes. Si escuchas a un estadounidense hablar español, muchas veces le oirás decir "espaniol" y por mucho que le expliques que lo hace mal, no entenderá porqué. porque su oído no está entrenado y en su idioma materno, el que conoce desde niño, no existe ese sonido.

El motivo por el que estoy segura de saber distinguir entre ñ y ni es porque a veces oigo españoles no catalanes ven escrito en catalán "Catalunya" e intentan pronunciarlo a la "española" y dicen, "Tal noticia ha ocurrido en Catalunia" y claro a los catalanes se nos ponen los pelos de punta, porque no se dice "Catalunia", sino que en catalán, como dijo XiaoRoel, el sonido "ñ" se escribe "ny".

No voy a decir yo cómo tienen que hablar los rioplatenses, pero espero que nadie intente explicarme lo que yo puedo o no distinguir en el habla de un paisano.


----------



## Calambur

En fin, más de una vez he dicho que soy una europea nacida por aquí de casualidad. Este hilo deja en evidencia que no miento, pues parecería que soy la única que habla rioplatense y capta la diferencia entre *eñe* y *enie*.

Los siguientes comentarios que cito y gloso son todos de foristas que dicen tener como lengua materna el español y vivir en Buenos Aires o en la Argentina:


0scar said:


> La única manera de pronunciar_ huraño_ distinto de _uranio_ es pronunciando la h de _huraño_.


Dejando de lado la broma, deduzco que vos las pronunciás igual. Y me pregunto por qué. ¿No sabés articular la *eñe*?
------- 


0scar said:


> Debo reconocer que debe ser verdad que para la mayoría es fácil distinguir entre España y Espania, sino no se explicaría porque muy poquitos somos los que escribimos Espania sin eñe la mitad de la veces.


Vamos, Oscar: entiendo que no captes la diferencia y acepto que las pronuncies igual, pero escribir la *eñe* como *enie* ya es el colmo (lo tomo como una broma más, máxime viniendo de vos que sos traductor -eso decía tu perfil cuando lo miré, hace tiempo-) .
------- 


AnitaBig said:


> Creo que además se debe a que jamás hemos oído esa pronunciación (al menos no cotidianamente, ni en nuestras casas ni en nuestras escuelas). Es muy difícil distinguir, y menos que menos pronunciar, un sonido con el que no se está familiarizado. Al menos en mi opinión.


No sé si entendí este comentario tuyo, Anita. Te digo lo mismo que a Oscar: entiendo que puedas no captar la diferencia cuando otro pronuncia esos sonidos, pero que no puedas pronunciar el sonido porque no estás familiarizada... ¿es que no te enseñaron la diferencia en la escuela?
------- 


Fer BA said:


> Por supuesto, cuando pronuncio _huraño_ y _uranio_ las pronuncio exactamente igual.


*Fer*: a vos te entiendo menos todavía. ¿Por qué las pronunciás igual, sabiendo que son diferentes?
-------
En síntesis:
1) Muchos pueden no captar la diferencia de pronunciación.
2) Seguramente es verdad que no todos pueden articular el sonido *eñe* porque su aparato fonador no está acostumbrado a él.

Pero:
3) No entiendo por qué los que sí conocen la diferencia entre *eñe* y *enie* -y pueden marcarla- pronuncian *enie*, si la lengua tiende a la economía y no a la complicación.

Voy a tener que irme a España, no más -por aquí soy un bicho demasiado raro-.


----------



## Fer BA

Calambur:

¡¡No te vayás!!! al menos no por cuestiones fonéticas...exilio político, económico, social....se entiende, pero el fonético...

Sé que son dos sonidos distintos de un modo muy teórico y puedo ver la diferencia de pronunciación en los enlaces recibidos (como también puedo ver la diferencia que hay entre la _m_ de ca*m*ión y la ca_*m*_panario) y seguramente me enseñaron en el colegio la diferencia entre _ñ_ y _ni _(porque era un colegio español).

No es exactamente igual a que me hayan enseñado la diferencia entre la _s_ de suelo y la _z_ de zapato ya que aunque las pronuncio igual me doy cuenta facilmente cuando alguien las pronuncia distinto. En el caso de _ñ_ y _ni_ no me doy cuenta facilmente: es -que a fuerza de remanido el ejmplo no deja de ser útil- como querer distinguir entre uno de los siete colores blancos que distinguen los inuit.


----------



## ampurdan

En realidad, es cuestión de costumbre. A mí también me cuesta a veces distinguir sonidos vocálicos que para los angloparlantes nativos resultan claramente distintos.


----------



## Gkatar

Calambur said:


> Voy a tener que irme a España, no más -por aquí soy un bicho demasiado raro-.



Eso no es necesario, tan solo hay que aprender a confundirse con el habiente. 

Es especialmente difícil con amigos conservar un habla impecable, terminarías recibiendo demasiadas cargadas (como yo), y no sé si también te pasa a vos, pero a mí cuando hablo por primera vez con alguien me suelen preguntar de que país soy (terrible).

Personalmente, como graduada de un colegio lenguas vivas, este error no lo acepto en la escritura, y en el habla no tengo más opción que aceptarlo. Resulta en parte contradictorio, pero no le puedo ganar a la tele. 

Saludos


----------



## rocket_or_arugula

Calambur said:


> No sé si entendí este comentario tuyo, Anita. Te digo lo mismo que a Oscar: entiendo que puedas no captar la diferencia cuando otro pronuncia esos sonidos, pero que no puedas pronunciar el sonido porque no estás familiarizada... ¿es que no te enseñaron la diferencia en la escuela?
> -------



Hola, Calambur.

No sé si el foro lo permita, pero sería interesante que nos pusieras una pequeña grabación tuya con esas dos palabras -- interesante tanto para los rioplatenses como para los que  no lo somos, ya que como tú misma lo dices, en tu tierra eres un caso aparte . 

Por otro lado, alucino con eso de que en la escuela les "debieron haber enseñado la pronunciación de la _eñe_" [la paráfrasis es mía].  Para mí, sucede al revés: en la escuela te enseñan que un sonido que ya conoces se representa con esa letra.  El sonido en sí se aprende en el entorno, sobre todo con la familia.

Aclaro que no critico la pronunciación rioplatense de la eñe ni de nada.  Es lo que hay, y ya está.  Fenómenos parecidos ocurren en todas las variantes del español.


----------



## Calambur

Gkatar said:


> Eso no es necesario, tan solo hay que aprender a confundirse con el *habiente*.
> Eso sí que no lo entendí.
> 
> Es especialmente difícil con amigos conservar un habla impecable,
> Trato de hablar de la misma forma con amigos/conocidos/y _favorecedores_ varios; puede ser que alguien no conozca el significado de una palabra, pero hasta ahora nadie me ha tomado el pelo por hablar lo mejor posible...,
> y no sé si también te pasa a vos, pero a mí cuando hablo por primera vez con alguien me suelen preguntar de que país soy (terrible).
> No, eso nunca me pasó en la Argentina (digo "en la Argentina" y no sólo en la C.A.B.A).


 


rocket_or_arugula said:


> Hola, Calambur.
> 
> No sé si el foro lo permita, pero sería interesante que nos pusieras una pequeña grabación tuya con esas dos palabras -- interesante tanto para los rioplatenses como para los que no lo somos, ya que como tú misma lo dices, en tu tierra eres un caso aparte .
> Creo que no está permitido enlazar grabaciones, pero te paso los datos de una (no mía), donde el cantante (que es rioplatense) pronuncia exactamente como lo hago yo. Acá van:
> *YouTube*
> *Les Luthiers*
> *"Ya no te amo Raúl"*
> *A los 2:58 minutos dice: ceÑÍas*
> *A los 4:43 minutos dice: patraÑAS*
> *A los 4:52 minutos dice: niÑO*
> *A los 4:54 minutos dice: entraÑAS*
> 
> Claro que si las seguís oyendo como *ni*... pues, ¡nada!, es sólo una cuestión de oído y yo no puedo ayudarte.
> 
> iPor otro lado, alucino con eso de que en la escuela les "debieron haber enseñado la pronunciación de la _eñe_" [la paráfrasis es mía]. Para mí, sucede al revés: en la escuela te enseñan que un sonido que ya conoces se representa con esa letra. El sonido en sí se aprende en el entorno, sobre todo con la familia.
> No alucines. Lo expresé así porque bien podría ser que en el entorno familiar de una persona la pronunciación sea incorrecta; pero en la escuela suelen marcar/señalar/enseñar bien las diferencias entre un sonido y otro.
> El viejo método era más o menos así:
> eme-a: ma
> ene-a: na
> eñe-a: ña > mañana


----------



## rocket_or_arugula

*A los 2:58 minutos dice: ceÑÍas* -   (me parece que dice *ni *; a ver qué oyen los demás).
*A los 4:43 minutos dice: patraÑAS* - 
*A los 4:52 minutos dice: niÑO* - 
*A los 4:54 minutos dice: entraÑAS - 
*
Los Luthiers, geniales como siempre.

Gracias,

RorA


----------



## mirx

rocket_or_arugula said:


> *A los 2:58 minutos dice: ceÑÍas* -  (me parece que dice *ni *; a ver qué oyen los demás).
> *A los 4:43 minutos dice: patraÑAS* -
> *A los 4:52 minutos dice: niÑO* -
> *A los 4:54 minutos dice: entraÑAS - *
> 
> Los Luthiers, geniales como siempre.
> 
> Gracias,
> 
> RorA


 
Lo mismo pienso. La primera no es un "ni" normal, de hecho se acerca bastante a la pronunicación de "ñ", algo como el "ny" de "canyon" en inglés.


----------



## Aviador

Hace un par de días incluí el enlace a un video de Youtube con un ejemplo del sonido normal de la eñe, pero los moderadores censuraron, con toda razón, mi mensaje (así como el de Janis Joplin que daba un ejemplo argentino) por la prohibición de Word Reference sobre este tipo de enlaces.
Ahora voy con un método diferente. Incluyo aquí un par de extractos de audio muy acotados de unas grabaciones que encontré por ahí (Janis Joplin encontrará familiar uno de ellos) con un ejemplo argentino y uno colombiano de la pronunciación de la eñe. El ejemplo colombiano muestra como pronunciamos la eñe normalmente en casi todo el mundo hispanohablante (también en Chile).
Tuve que recortar todo lo posible para que cupieran en pocos segundos y la calidad del audio no es la mejor porque tuve que ceñirme al tamaño extremadamente pequeño de los archivos de audio que se pueden incluir en los mensajes de WR.
Espero que sirvan, ya que un sonido vale más que mil palabras en este caso.

View attachment diseño colombiano.mp3

View attachment Sebastian argentino.mp3


----------



## Janis Joplin

Buen trabajo, se aprecia perfectamente la diferencia en la pronunciación.


----------



## Saúl Ortega

Aviador said:


> View attachment 7179
> 
> View attachment 7180


Estos ejemplos son perfectos para ver la diferencia de pronunciación.

Por lo visto los argentinos suelen pronunciar la eñe como una mezcla entre "ñi" y "ni", siendo la i poco sonora.

Pero no creo que ese sólo hecho baste para confundir las pronunciaciones de las que trata éste tema. Así que supongo que de igual manera pronuncian la sílaba "ni+vocal".

Concluyo entonces que el problema no no sólo radica en la pronunciación de la eñe, sinó también en la de "ni+vocal". Es decir, para ellos serían iguales (o por lo menos muy parecidas) las siguientes pronunciaciones:

ña=nia
ñe=nie
ño=nio
ñu=niu

¿Cierto?


----------



## XiaoRoel

En Argentina especialmente, pero de hecho es un fenómeno general de la lengua desde los orígenes, especialmente en las variantes leonesas del español atlántico, que n- inicial  tenga dobletes con ñ- inicial. El latín vulgar, como ya dije en anterior mensaje, *n- + yod* (_y/i/e_ anete vocal), es decir este caso de n+ i, produce el sonido de la eñe. Es una deriva antigua de la lengua que sigue actuando a nivel popular, en hablantes poco influenciados por el sistema educativo, o en idiolectos muy especiales.


----------



## Vampiro

Saúl Ortega said:


> Por lo visto los argentinos suelen pronunciar la eñe como una mezcla entre "ñi" y "ni", siendo la i poco sonora.


Más que "los argentinos" yo diría "los porteños", y no todos.
En Chile, creo que ya está dicho, porque no voy a leerme todo el hilo, la diferencia es clarísima y no confundiría los términos ni siquiera un niño de escuela primaria.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Mate

Saúl Ortega said:


> ña=nia
> ñe=nie
> ño=nio
> ñu=niu


Querido Saúl, tu nombre es el segundo de los de un ex presidente Riojano que nos rapiñó y vejó muy feo, y que ahí anda, disfrutando de su fortuna. 
Tu apellido el de un muchacho del interior profundo, de un pueblito en la hermosa y querida provincia de Santiago del Estero, que empezó de cantautor y terminó llegando a ser congresista.

Todo esto sirve para dejar bien alto los profundos lazos de hermandad que unen a nuestros dos países, aunque a veces lo olvidemos. 

A mí si me dicen ña=niañe=nieño=nioñu=niu, enseguida pienso que el que lo hace es alguien que no está bien del coco


----------



## Vampiro

¿Palito no era tucumano?

_


----------



## 0scar

Vampiro said:


> ¿Palito no era tucumano?
> 
> _


 
Era tucumano, pero si un modereitor dice que Palito Ortega es santiagueño, ahora es santiagueño


----------



## Mate

Vampiro said:


> ¿Palito no era tucumano?
> 
> _





0scar said:


> Era tucumano, pero si un modereitor dice que Palito Ortega es santiagueño, ahora es santiagueño


Era tucumano  Perdón. 


El santiagueño era Leo Dan (la competencia). ¿O era Santiague*nio* Leo Dan? 

Me puse la versión de Café Tacuba de "Cómo te extraño", de Leo Dan. Es buenísima.


----------



## El peruano

Acepto el desafio y claro, puede ser de cualquier país. Además tengo un amigo rosarino que también pronuncia las "eñes" nia, nie, nii, nio niu....me parecía muy extraño al principio y llegué a pensar que fuera algo de ignoracia por parte de él, pero al final me dí cuenta que era solo dicción de su localidad de origen, pues usaba las eñes correctamente a la hora de escribir. Si ven eso en el Chat, claro, es pura ignorancia. Además, nada como articular bien las palabras y van a ver que todos nos entendemos claramente.

Saludos


----------



## Martoo

El peruano said:


> Acepto el desafio y claro, puede ser de cualquier país. Además tengo un amigo rosarino que también pronuncia las "eñes" nia, nie, nii, nio niu....me parecía muy extraño al principio y llegué a pensar que fuera algo de ignoracia por parte de él, pero al final me dí cuenta que era solo dicción de su localidad de origen, pues usaba las eñes correctamente a la hora de escribir. Si ven eso en el Chat, claro, es pura ignorancia. Además, nada como articular bien las palabras y van a ver que todos nos entendemos claramente.
> 
> Saludos



Coincido. Hay veces que no se entiende nada, porque escriben pésimo (incluyendo la puntuación).

Pero pronunciar es muy distinto a escribir, ¿no?


----------



## Calambur

Mateamargo said:


> Era tucumano  Perdón.
> 
> 
> El santiagueño era Leo Dan (la competencia). ¿O era Santiague*nio* Leo Dan?
> 
> Me puse la versión de Café Tacuba de "Cómo te extraño", de Leo Dan. Es buenísima.


¿Palito se murió? OMG!
No he escuchado la versión de Leo Dan, pero según este hilo debería ser "Cómo te extra*nio*".



Vampiro said:


> Más que "los argentinos" yo diría "los porteños", y *no todos*.


Gracias, Vampiro, por aclararlo. 

Me voy al exilio fonético.


----------



## stallion

En México también son dos palabras que tienen pronunciaciones fácilmente diferenciables.

Oscar, yo quiero saber como se pronuncia la "h"....


----------



## Calambur

Hola, *stallion*:
Lo que ha dicho Oscar acerca de la "h" era una broma. 
La "h" no se pronuncia, es muda. Sin embargo, en algunas zonas la aspiran, y suena como una "j" (suave). Ejemplo: _huevo_ se pronunciaría casi como _juevo_.


----------



## sebaspider1

AnitaBig said:


> Creo que lo que Gkatar quiso decir es que nosotros pronunciamos la palabra "lluvia" así:
> 
> shuvia (como shampoo, no champú. Es decir, como haciendo el sonido para callar a alguien: shhhhh).
> 
> Creo que ese sonido se escribe así [ʃ]
> 
> Saludos!


 
Mmm, tienes razón!
Gracias por la aclaración.
Es entretenido este post.


----------



## jmx

Me gustaría saber si los porteños se ven capaces de distinguir los siguientes 'pares mínimos':

moñito - monito
cañita - canita
(u otros que se les ocurran)

Gracias.


----------



## Alemanita

jmartins said:


> Me gustaría saber si los porteños se ven capaces de distinguir los siguientes 'pares mínimos':
> 
> moñito - monito
> cañita - canita
> (u otros que se les ocurran)
> 
> Gracias.



Cómo no van a poder distinguir entre Cañitas, zona en Palermo para ir de copas, y canitas, las que nos sacan verdes a veces algunos con sus comentarios?!??


----------



## Mate

jmartins said:


> Me gustaría saber si los porteños se ven capaces de distinguir los siguientes 'pares mínimos':
> 
> moñito - monito
> cañita - canita
> (u otros que se les ocurran)
> 
> Gracias.


No solo nos vemos capaces, _somos_ capaces de eso y de hazañas aún mayores.


----------



## Calambur

jmartins said:


> Me gustaría saber si los porteños se ven capaces de distinguir los siguientes 'pares mínimos':
> 
> moñito - monito
> cañita - canita
> (u otros que se les ocurran)
> 
> Gracias.


Yo aprendí a hablar oyendo hablar y hablando en español porteño, y puedo asegurarte que *se distinguen perfectamente*.
Cuando era chica me ponían *moñitos/moños* en el pelo, como a otras nenas, y jamás confundí las palabras con *monitos/monos* -a esos los veía en el zoológico-.

Los que van a pescar llevan *cañas *(no canias, ni canas), y algunos beben *caña* (no cania, ni cana).
A mí también me sacan *canas* verdes algunos comentarios.


----------



## EviLito

otra vez este tema xD

supongo que jmartins preguntó eso porque se le hace extraño, igual que a mí, que algunos porteños puedan diferenciar cañita de canita pero no huraño de uranio... es como que perdieron la pronunciación de la ñ en ciertos casos


----------



## Mate

Nosotros tenemos las eñes bien puestas. Bien puestas según nosotros, claro. 

¿Quién nos va a venir a decir qué tenemos que hacer con nuestras eñes?


----------



## Calambur

Espero que este enlace funcione bien.
El texto, "La eñe", es de María Elena Walsh (argentina, y porteña -al menos, siempre pareció serlo-). 
Creo yo que si los porteños no distinguiéramos el sonido de la eñe, M.E.W. ni siquiera se hubiera preocupado por ese asunto (desde luego, es sólo mi opinión).


----------



## Mate

Muy lindo lo de María Elena Walsh acerca de la eñe. 

A todos los demás, sí, a ustedes: *leanlón*. Vamos, no sean vagos que está buenísimo y no se van a arrepentir. 

Así nos dejan un poco tranquilos a los argentinos. Que ya bastantes problemas tenemos como para andar renegando con que a tal letra la pronunciamos así o asá. 




¡Caracho!


----------



## Aviador

Queridos Calambur, Mateamargo y demás colegas, creo que este hilo se ha ido por el camino  viejo y terminado en algo que no me gusta.
La pregunta original de rocket_or_arugula  era sobre si en algún lugar del mundo hispanohablante el sonido [ɲ] de  la eñe del español general era alófono de /ni/. Yo respondí que este  fenómeno me era familiar en el castellao rioplatense y que mi  experiencia al respecto era que los hablantes de allí no percibían  ninguna diferencia entre [ɲ] y /ni/. Es decir que para ellos [ɲ] y /ni/  son efectivamente alófonos, no conllevan *significados* diferentes.  Esto es algo que existe en las formas dialectales del castellano de  todo el mundo hispanohablante de una u otra forma. Por ejemplo, en Chile  es característico del habla de las personas de las "clases populares"  la pronunciación [ʃ] para el dígrafo _ch_: _Pansho, te espero a las osho_. Otros, tratarán de pronunciar el dígrafo _ch_  de la forma que les parece más distante de aquella para marcar una  diferencia con los hablantes de la "clase popular" y prounciarán un  afectado [ts] en lugar del normal [tʃ] del castellano general: _Pantso, te espero a las otso_; pero ni unos ni otros desconocen que se escribe: _Pancho, te espero a las ocho_. De la misma forma, no dudo que cualquier hablante medianamente culto del ámbito rioplatense sabrá que se escribe, por ejemplo, _niño_ y no _ninio_, pero otra cosa es qué sonidos asocian con esas grafías y es allí donde aparece esta peculiar característica del acento rioplatense.
Por lo menos yo no traté de hacer ningún juicio de valor respecto del fenómeno que aquí discutimos, sino describir una característica peculiar del castellano rioplatense como hay otras en ese idiolecto y en todos los otros del mundo hispanohablante.

Saludos.


----------



## Fer BA

Calambur said:


> Espero que este enlace funcione bien.
> El texto, "La eñe", es de María Elena Walsh (argentina, y porteña -al menos, siempre pareció serlo-).
> Creo yo que si los porteños no distinguiéramos el sonido de la eñe, M.E.W. ni siquiera se hubiera preocupado por ese asunto (desde luego, es sólo mi opinión).


 
Muy lindo lo de M.E.W (era de Ramos mejía, vale como porteña), agrego una sola cosa más, aún bajo la amenaza del exilio fonético de Calambur:

Calambur: Moñito
Fer: Monniito
Calambur: No Fer, Mo*ñññ*ito
Fer: Monnnniiiito
Calambur: ¡¡No Fer!!!, Mo*ÑÑÑ*ito
Fer: ¿...y si mejod la pateamoz?


----------



## El peruano

Jajajajaja quedó muy bien, pero ahora faltaría la interpretación escénica. (en post's claro)


----------



## fsabroso

Los moderadores han llegado a la conclusión de que este hilo ha cumplido su ciclo de vida.

Gracias a todos por sus valiosas contribuciones 

Hilo cerrado.


----------

